# Gallery prints



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

My wife bought me the Fabius Bile print to go with a small collection of the BL gallery prints I have. Ive really loved the few I have bought so far they are top quality and look superb framed up and displayed. 
Then came the Fabius print.... I'm gutted they have totally changed them they are no longer the quality prints like previous ones. They are now just posters in a card surround. Cheap and nasty looking. 
As a guide the ones at £27.50 are the quality linen paper prints and the ones at £30 are cheap shiny posters.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well thats a bit disconcerting, paying more for lower quality.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Yip I dropped it into the guy I use to frame pictures a few hours ago. He said the drop in paper quality from the last one he framed would have saved around 25% of the print cost. Pathetic


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Dislike. Thanks for the PSA :drinks:


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Just to update I complained and they refunded me which is pretty good. They wil still produce the prints in the new cheapo format and charge more but at least they got customer service right!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

What in the fuck? I have four of them on my wall, love them, but no way I am buying anymore of them if this is the case.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Doelago said:


> What in the fuck? I have four of them on my wall, love them, but no way I am buying anymore of them if this is the case.


I feel your pain I had a wall I hoped to fill with them. But the new ones are cheap looking. The Mrs said she thought she had ordered the wrong thing and it looked like a photocopy.
There are quite a few of the older ones still on the site but out of badness I don't really feel like ordering any! 
It's particularly annoying because it was such a cheap little cut. Especially when BL seem to be increasing the quality on the books.
I'm usually defending BL to the hilt.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Money talks. Make sure to complain and point out that you won't be buying more of the 'new quality'. 

At least they're basically being honest, though the paper being in the fine print is... kinda bleh. It's not something you expect to have to pay attention to if you've already picked up a few prints before.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I didn't leave them with any notion I would buy anymore....ended up apologising for calling the guy who made the decision a tosser. How rude....
I also noticed that the new limited galley prints that are running near the cool £100 are printed in the same crappy format. That's a disappointment waiting to happen.


----------

